# Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?



## Dorschi (26. November 2003)

Hallo Leute!
Da ja nun die Einfuhr von Lachsen ausführlich diskutiert wurde nun mal ein neues Thema für die Datenbank. Damit Alaskaurlauber was davon haben.
Worauf haben denn die Lachse bei Euch gebissen?
Welcher Köder war erfolgreich und bei welcher Führung?
Drillings oder Einzelhaken?
Lachsei, Spinner, Blinker, Spin o glow- worauf beißt er, der King-, Silber-, Rot-  Buckel-, oder Hundslachs? (Dolly, oder Steelhead, arctic char, northern pike interessieren natürlich auch)
Fotos währen spitze, weil erklären besser.
Nun mal ran Ihr Überseenordlandfahrer. 

Auf einen erfolgreichen Thread!

Ich habe meine Buckligen in der Flußmündung auf Afognak- Island mit einem goldenen Fox vibrax Gr. 5 überlistet.
Foto folgt!
#h #h #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. November 2003)

Mein Gott, was für ein weites Feld!

Zunächst einmal für B.C.: Drillinge könnt Ihr ganz zu Hause lassen. Dazu dann in den Flüssen: Barbless only - also Schonhaken. Ein bischen angedrückt ist für die Fisheries soviel wie
garnicht angedrückt. Am besten gleich Haken ohne Widerhaken kaufen.
Die Köderfrage ist dann auch eine Saison- und Zielfischfrage. Es
gibt keinen Köder der alle Lachse fängt - höchstens hakt. Ich spreche mal ein paar Punkte an - für die Flüsse in B.C.:

Barfishing ( Plumpsbleiangeln): Ähnlich wie bei uns das Aalangeln.
Man kann es auf Kings, Cohos und auf Steelheads betreiben. Die
King-Ausführung ist dabei sehr kräftig ( 50er Hauptschnur, 60er Vorfach, 5/0 Haken und Spin-O-Glow der Klasse Hühnerei ) für die
Steelhead- oder Cohoangelei im Herbst etwas leichter (40er Hauptschnur, 2/0 Halen, Spin-O-Glow der Größe Spatzenei ) auf
den Haken ist oft ein kleiner Gummioktopus sehr wirksam. Wenn auch Steelehads gefangen werden sollen, empfiehlt es sich, den
Haken mit einem sog. "Baitloopknoten" zu binden und etwas mit
Borax und Baitcure präparierten Rogen zu verwenden.
Diese Methode ist etwas sehr geruhsam ( Stühlchenfischen ). Zu manchen Zeiten aber die wirksamste Methode, an gute Fische zu kommen. Wir hatten im letzten herbst damit etwa 15 Fische täglich pro Rute. Wir fischten die leichtere Methode und fingen Cohoc, Steelheads, Dolly Varden Saiblinge, Bulltrouts und Cutthroats.
Die Rute wird dabei nahezu senkrecht gestellt und die Rutenspitze unter Spannung gebracht. Die Bremseinstellung sollte
schon so sein, wie es im Drill bleiben soll. Die Rutenständer müssen sehr sehr stabil sein.
Kleiner Hinweis: Wer alles allein machen will und Geld sparen möchte, kann es sicher mit seinen normalen Spinnruten versuchen und auch Stationärrollen verwenden. Es geht. Wer aber zu einer Lodge geht, sollte sich die dortigen Geräte mit speziellen Ruten und Multirollen geben lassen. Eine Multi oder auch eine "Single Action" haben einfach bei diesen Methoden Vorteile. Eine Stationärrolle ist mit der Bremse zu langsam um auf einen richtig losstürmenden King oder eine große Steelhead richtig reagieren zu können. Es kann dann zum Schnurbruch kommen.

Demnächst etwas zu m Posenfischen!


----------



## Dorschi (26. November 2003)

Danke Dolfin schon mal ein klasse Einstieg!
Sehr informativ!

Warten wir mal, was Sockeye und die anderen Amerikaerfahrenen noch zu berichten haben!


----------



## Sockeye (26. November 2003)

:q 

Also zu der Gundbleiangeltechnik habe ich kaum noch was hinzuzufügen. Gilt auch so für Ak

Vielleicht noch den Knoten für den Eggloop:







Und das wichtigste ist <b>wo</b> du den Köder auslegst. Cohos verweilen nicht im Fluss, sondern ziehen geradlienig zu ihren Laichplätzen. D.h. Du solltest von Einheimischen bzw. Guides erfragen wo denn bevorzugte Rinnen für die Wanderung liegen. Diese Infos werden sie nur ungern rausrücken, aber mit ufernahen Rinnen in einer Tiefe von 1-2m in Innenbiegungen des Flusses liegst Du schon mal nicht allzu falsch. . Aber das mit der Rinne sollte genau passen. Cohos sind sehr zielstrebig und wenn der Köder nicht direkt vor der Nase angeboten wird, schwimmen sie vorbei.

Falls Du die den Spass gönnen willst es mit einem King aufzunehmen, der Dir höchstwahrscheinlich Deine Ausrüstung müllt, solltest Du versuchen Löcher (ist ohne genaue Kenntnis des Flussbettes und mangels Echolot schwierig) zu beangeln. Alternativ sind auch Strömungsschatten von grossen Felsen fängig, wobei Du versuchen solltest den Köder (und das Blei) alle 10 sec kurz anzuheben um ihn ein Stück weiter flussabwärts zu versetzen. Bist Du mit dem Loch durch, das Ganze von Vorne wiederholnen. Der King ist ein agressiver Fisch, den man auch ein bischen reizen muss.

Den Kenai darfst Du nur mit einem Einzelhaken befischen, den Kasilof mit Doppelhaken.


----------



## Dorschi (26. November 2003)

Schöner Buckelmilchner beim Aufstieg kurz hinter der Flußmündung gefangen!

Selbstgeräuchert im umgebauten Ofenrohr...... mmmmmmm

lecker

:q :q :q


----------



## Sockeye (27. November 2003)

So nun gehts dem Sockeye an den Kragen  


Der Rotlachs stellt, sobald er in Süsswasser kommt komplett die Nahrungsaufnahme ein. Er ist völlig friedlich und hat nur ein Ziel: die Laichgebiete in den oberen Flussläufen bzw. Seen.

Wie soll man ihn nun dazu bewegen in den Haken zu beissen? Die einzige Möglichkeit, die einem bleibt ist ihm eine rötliche Nassfliege direkt vor seinem Maul zu präsentieren, die er dann in einem Reflex kurz einsaugt aber daraufhin sofort ausspuckt. Genau diesen Moment gilt es abzupassen und anzuschlagen.

Um dies zu bewerkstelligen muss man genau wissen wo die Sockeyes den Fluss hinaufziehen. Am Kenai hängt es von der Trübheit des Wassers ab. Is das Wasser aufgrund von Regenfällen oder hohen Abschmelzungen der Gletscher trüber, sind sie in einer Flusstiefe von 60-80cm anzutreffen, ist das Wasser klarer, sind sie auf 1-1,5m Tiefe und grundsätzlich über Grund zu finden.

Ist der Fluss flacher, wie der Russian River (teilweise max 50cm) ist der Sockeye bestrebt seinen Aufstieg an den tiefsten Stellen / Rinnen in Fluss durchzuziehen.

Weiss man nun wo sie durchziehen, kommen dort während des Runs 6-7 Rotlachse / sec fast im "Gänsemarsch" vorbei. Diese schwimmen knapp über Grund.

Zur Montage:

50cm 40lbs mono Vorfach mit einer "Russian River Fly" (ein Haken mit rotem Wollfaden tut's genau so). Vor dem Vorfach ein Schleppblei "Banana Sinker", dessen Gewicht an die Strömung angepasst werden muss. Es muss schwer genug sein, damit es den Grund zügig erreicht und leicht genug damit es von der Strömung mitgerissen wird und sich nicht viel langsamer als die Fliege flussabwärts bewegt. (Da muss man natürlich das Blei mit der Angel führen)

Zur Technik:

Man lässt ca 2-3m Schnur ab, je nach Position der Rinne. Wirft ca 45° Flussaufwärts, führt das Blei in Fliessgeschwindigkeit des Flusses durch die Rinne und zieht im Winkel von 45° Flussabwärts wieder ein. Diesen Vorgang wiederholt man kontinuierlich. Mit der Zeit kennt man die Ruckler der Steine und deren Positionen. Ruckelt es an anderer Position heisst es anschlagen und der Tanz beginnt.....






Un so ein 6-10 Pfünder an einer 3m Leine macht einen riesen Tanz. Der Sockeye dreht, wenn er gehakt wurde, in die Strömung. Der Fisch und die Strömung können locker mehr als 40 lbs Druck auf Dein Gerät ausüben, daher musst Du so schnell wie möglich versuchen den Fisch in ruhigeres Gewässer zu dirigieren, ansonsten wird er Deine Schnur nehmen und sich verabschieden.

Die Vorfächer sollten alle 1-2h ausgetauscht werden, da sie mit der Zeit, wegen des dauernden Grundkontakts, brüchig werden.

Der häufigste Fehler ist, dass die Angler zu weit in den Fluss waten und in zu grosser Tiefe dem Rotlachs nachjagen. Dabei schwimmt einer nach dem anderen unter seinen Füssen vorbei.:q


----------



## Dorschi (27. November 2003)

Sauber Sockeye!
Habe selbst schon gehört, daß es ziemlich schwierig ist, Sockeye zu fangen und einem den Respekt der Einheimischen einbringt.
Wird richtig aufschlußreich hier! 
Mann lasst uns eine Broschüre zusammenstellen und herausgeben.
Daran verdienen sich andere regelmäßig goldene Nasen.:m :m :m 
Grüße vom Dorschi


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. November 2003)

Der Text von Sockeye zum Rotlachsfischen gibt die Geschichte sehr gut wieder. Es bleiben nach meiner Meinung ein paar kleine
Hinweise, die zum Verständnis nötig sind offen:

Die Fliege, bzw. der Woolty (spezielle Wolle, die man vor Ort kaufen kann ) sollte mit den Haaren nicht länger sein als bis in den Hakenbogen.
Bei dieser Methode - die einzige, die ich auf Rotlachs kenne, ausser der Fliege an sinkender Schnur - werden die meisten
Fische gehakt. Nur etwa 10% beissen korrekt. Das gilt auch für
die Fliegenangelei mit der Sinkschnur. Das hat folgenden Grund:
Zunächst sind Rotlachse als reine Planktonfresser sehr schwer zum Biß zu überreden. Selbst im Meer, wo sie noch fressen, werden sehr kleine "Hootchies" also kleine Plastiktintenfischchen
an 4er Haken mit zumeist nur noch 3 Plastikfäden benutzt.

Der Rotlachs steigt zügig auf und pumpt dabei ständig Luft durch seine Kiemen. Dabei nimmt er das Vorfach auf und der Lauf im Wasser verändert sich, der Angler schlägt an und der Haken sitzt.
Man kann das sehr leicht kontrollieren: Der Haken sitz bei diesen Fischen, die ja mit dem Kopf gegen den Strom aufsteigen, immer
an der der Flußmitte zugewandten Seite aussen am Maul.
Jetzt versteht man sicher besser, warum das Blei zügig laufen
muß. Die meisten Fische fängt der Angler, der es schafft, sein
Vorfach quasi quer zur Stömung über den Grund zu führen.
Ich will diese Methode nicht abqualifizieren. Sie wird so als einzige Möglichkeit den Rotlachs zu bekommen angewandt. Sie ist
dort erlaubt und nicht zu beanstanden. Ich kenne sie unter dem
Begriff "Bottombouncing" - als "Grundabklopfen".

Nach meiner Beobachtung - also an den Flüssen, die ich befische -
ist die Farbe der Fliege nicht unbedingt allein entscheidend. Wir
verwenden auch unmittelbar vor dem Haken noch eine kleine
Auftriebsperle, die den Haken etwas aus den Steinen heraushält.
Dabei kann es aber durchaus örtliche Unterschiede geben.

Als Beifang bei dieser Methode gehen in meinen Lieblingsgewässern in B.C. Kings, Hundslachs, Steelhead und Squawfische an den Haken.
Mit Kings gehts dann richtig ab: 30er Schnur, 4er Haken und die
leichte "Spürangelrute" . Der King hat dann die Chancen mehr auf seiner Seite.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. November 2003)

So, nun mal die nächste Methode: Floatfischen - oder Posenangeln.
Ich benutze diese Methode sehr gern und immer, wenn es möglich ist. Was ist dafür nötig?
Mann kann es mit einer ganz normalen Spinnrute für die jeweilige
Zielfischgröße machen. Am elegantesten und schönsten ist die Verwendung einer speziellen Rute, ähnlich einer Zweihandfliegenrute und eine Centerpinnrolle. Der Drill an diesem
Feinstgerät ist etwas ganz spezielles und gewinnt der Angelei dann, wenn man schon alles gemacht hat, ganz neue Züge ab.
Die grundsätzliche Methode ist auf King, Coho, Hunds- oder Buckellachs sowie auf Steelhead gleich ( das Rotlachs nicht funktioniert und auch warum nicht, haben wir ja soeben begriffen)!

Man kann die vor Ort erhältlichen Schaumstoffposen (die mit dem
Zahnstocher) verwenden oder sich teure Drennanposen der Tragkraft 15 bis 40 Gramm mitbringen. Nach Montage der Pose
wird ein Blei der ensprechenden Größe so moniert, das es ca.
40 bis 50cm über dem Haken steht. Die Pose sollte bis etwa 2/3
bis 3/4 einsinken. Am Haken kann man wieder den bereits erwähnten Woolty (kurz gebunden - nur bis Hakenschenkel, nicht zu buschig, etwas auszupfen ) benutzen oder auch präparierten Rogen in Stückchen von etwa Brombeer- bis Pflaumengröße.
Man wirft diese Montag leicht stromauf ein und läßt sie möglichst
am Rande erkennbarer Strömungsverläufe treiben. Das Blei sollte hin und wieder auf Grund anticken und der Köder durch leichte Verzögerung etwas voraustreiben.
Diese Methode eignet sich sehr für Flüsse, wo ich diese Strömungskante auch erreichen kann. Also mehr für kleine und mittlere Flüsse. In der Hundslachszeit kann man auch mit einem
Jig als Haken fischen ( kurzer Jig mit Marabou  ).

In sehr schnellen und flachen Gerinnen hat sich eine Kombiantion aus Posen- und Bottombouncingfischen als tödlich gezeigt. Bringt aber leider auch viele gehakte Fische.


----------



## Sockeye (27. November 2003)

In den Angelläden der Peninsula wird diese Wolle in leuchtend rot und leuchtend grün angeboten.

Ich hatte hald immer das subjektive Gefühl, dass die rote Farbe fängiger ist, vor Allem weil meiner Erfahrung nach mit den roten "Fliegen" die "fouled hooked" Rate niedriger lag und einige wirklich sauber im Mund gehakt waren.

Aber da ich ca 10 Fliegen/Tag verheize würde ich auf die "Russian River Flies" a 3US$ verzichten und mir sie selber binden (30ct)

Ach ja, falls ein Sockeye irgendwo hinter den Kiemen gehakt wird, gilt er als "fouled hooked" und muss released werden.


----------



## Heimutt-Monster (27. November 2003)

*Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada*

Hallo Dorschi,

verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass es Dir nur ums Lachsfischen im Süßwasser geht, nicht ums Lachsfischen im Salzwasser? Letzteres ist nämlich ein völlig anderes Thema, auch ein völlig anderes Angeln auf einen Fisch, der sich (noch) völlig anders benimmt als auf dem letzten Stück seines Wegs zu den Laichgründen. Falls Du an Meerestipps ebenfalls Interesse haben solltest, lass' es mich wissen: Damit kann ich dienen.

Ansonsten Petri-Heil in Lake und River!


----------



## Dorschi (27. November 2003)

Hallo Heimutt!
Mir geht es vordergründig erst mal um das Fischen im Mündungsbereich bzw. Süßwasser.
Will nächstes Jahr wieder nach Alaska und nicht mehr so laienhaft fischen, wie 2001.
Natürlich bin ich aber auch an Deinen Ausführungen über das Meeresfischen zB. zur Schleppangelei interessiert. Kann mir zwar sicher kein Boot leisten, aber der Thread soll ja nicht nur für mich sein, sondern auch allen anderen und für später der Datenbank was bringen. 

Also hau in die Tasten!

MFG Dorschi#h #h


----------



## Heimutt-Monster (27. November 2003)

*Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada*

Hallo Dorschi!

Das Meeresangeln auf Lachs ist etwas völlig Anderes als das Süßwasserangeln. Wichtigster Unterschied: Im Meer frisst der Lachs noch - im Süßwasser nimmt er rein gar nichts mehr zu sich. Dort schnappt er nur noch nach jenen Ködern, die ihn reizen oder ärgern - ansonsten hat er nur noch amore im Hirn, nicht mehr seine Ernährung. Im Salzigen haut er dagegen (letztmals) richtig rein, um sich - z. B. nach dem langen Weg vom Norden - satt zu fressen. 

Das ergibt ein grundsätzlich anderes (Fress-)Verhalten und Beißen. Wenn Du mich fragst: Dieses Verhalten macht den Fang wesentlich leichter als im Süßwasser, denn der Fisch  w i l l  Deinen Köder im Meer noch fressen.

Zum Köder: Das Gängige und Beste im Meer ist der Hering, teil mit, teils ohne Kopf. Kunstköder sind dort meines Erachtens weniger fängig als natürliche Köder - also nehm' ich Hering (ohne Kopf, auf ein Zwei-Haken-System gezogen). Die gängige Fangtechnik ist das Schleppen mit dem Motorboot: so langsam wie nur irgendwie möglich, Leerlaufdrehzahl, Gang rein - je nach Drift gelegentlich sogar Gang kurz herauszunehmen, um nicht zu schnell zu werden.

Nächste Frage: Wo steht der Fisch? Gründsätzlich: in Ufernähe, an den ihm bekannten Sammelpunkten, wo er rastet, oder "unterwegs" auf seinem Wanderweg den Fjord hinauf zum Süßwasser. Alsdann: Egal, wie tief es ist - der Lachs steht oder zieht in Ufernähe im Oberwasser, zwischen null und meist allenfalls 15 m Tiefe - auch wenn's dort 150 Meter bis zum Grund sind. Außerdem: Ebbe und Flut können (müssen aber nicht) eine Rolle fürs Beißverhalten spielen. Meist (nicht immer) geht's bei auflaufendem Wasser besser als bei ablaufendem; manchmal spielt das aber gar keine Rolle - frag' mich nicht, warum.

Zum Gerät: Die Rute sollte so weich wie möglich sein - ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass nichts über die extrem weichen Ruten (10 bis 12 Fuß Länge) geht, die man "drüben" kaufen oder Leihen kann. Die besten Rollen fürs Schleppfischen sind Mooching Rollen wie die Shimano GT 2000, in Europa kaum bekannt oder erhältlich, vergleichbar am ehesten einer übergroßen Fliegenrolle. Stell' die Bremse so ein, dass der beißende Fisch ziemlich ungehindert Schnur abziehen kann, und verändere diese Einstellung während des Drills möglichst nicht: Lass den Fisch nach dem Biss gehen - du hast ja Platz auf dem Meer, andere Bootsnutzer brüllst Du an "fish on the line", dann machen sie Platz. Zusätzlich bremsen kannst Du die rotierende Rollentrommel mit der Handfläche oder dem kleinen Finger - solange der Fisch geht; wendet er und kommt auf Dich zu, kurbele ein, was das Zeug hält, damit die Schnur möglichst gestrafft bleibt. Pass' aber auf, dass Du keinesfalls mit den Fingerchen an der Kurbel die Rolle blockierst, falls der Fisch plötzlich wieder gehen will: Eine auch nur für Sekundenbruchteile blockierte Rolle bedeutet "Fisch weg"! Zwar fischt Du bei Leihgerät üblicherweise mit einer 50er Schnur, doch das etwa 2,5 m lange Vorfach ist meist nur 25er bis 30er, oft noch weniger, denn manchenorts wird mit 6-lbs-Vorfächern gefischt - und in Kanada natürlich grundsätzlich mit Einzelhaken ohne Wiederhaken. Deshalb wirst Du anfangs viele, später weniger Fische verlieren, aber es sind ja genug da und es sollen auch welche durchkommen...

Unterschiede gibt es, ob Du im Meer auf Chinook/King fischt oder auf Coho und Konsorten. Zwar stehen alle fpnf Arten dicht an den Uferfelsen, aber Königslachse stehen  g a n z  dicht am schäumenden Fels, oft nur 2 bis 3 m darunter. Cohos sind auch mal im "Vorfeld" bis zu 100 m weit unterwegs. Der King beißt zudem ganz anders: zögernd, vorsichtig, die Rolle sagt nur ganz kurz "rrr", weil er erst mal mit dem Schwanz nach dem Hering schlägt und mit dem Biss abwartet, bis der "betäubte" Köder im Wasser fällt. Das heißt: Wenn Deine Rutenspitze etwas ruckt oder die Rolle kurz knarrt, musst Du auf jeden Fall sofort Schnur geben und warten, bis er's erneut versucht; dann wieder Schnur geben, warten, wieder Schnur geben - erst wenn er kontinuierlich geht, hat er wirklich gebissen, und Du kannst nun die Rute hoch nehmen. Keinesfalls anschlagen! Ist beim Schleppfischen grundfalsch, nur die Rute hoch heben - das reicht!

Cohos, Buckel- und Hundslachse beißen im Meer anders als Königslachse: Sie schnappen sich den Köder und geben Gas - die Rolle sagt kreischend und ausdauernd "Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr", also hoch mit der Rute. Noch mehr Unterschiede: Ein Coho geht bis zu 100 m in die eine, dann 80 m in die andere Richtung, springt, wälzt sich, dreht Loopings, kämpft immer an der Wasseroberfläche; ein Chinook taucht ab ins Tiefe, kämpft dort mit stetigem Zug nach unten - Du wirst ihn beim Drill erst zu sehen bekommen, wenn er müde ist, was ein Stündchen dauern kann. Cohos stellen sich zwischen zwei Fluchten auch schon mal unter Deinen Kahn und "gehen" keinen Zentimeter mehr: Versuche nicht mit dem Kescher dran zu kommen, trete lieber kräftig auf den Bootsboden, damit er sich erschrickt und wieder geht - keschern kannst Du mit Aussicht auf Erfolg erst, wenn er sich müde gerannt hat. Was bei einem 20-pfündigen kampfstarken Northern Coho im Meer schon mal 20 Minuten dauern kann.

Du siehst, es gibt enorme Unterschiede zwischen Süß- und Salzwasser-Fang. Der größte ist für mich: Der Lachs im Meer steht noch voll im Saft, hat noch nicht gehungert, ist (egal welche Sorte) völlig silberblank; im Süßwasser färbt sich jeder Lachs rasch um und verliert ebenso rasch an Kampfkraft, weil er ja (meist schon tage- oder wochelang) nichts mehr frisst. Auch deshalb fisch' ich lieberim Meer: Du fängst dort mehr, beißfreudigere und kampfstärkere Lachse, und darauf kommt's mir an. Allerdings brauchst Du meist die (Boots-)Infrastruktur einer Lodge - und musst dafür zahlen.

Dies fürs Erste. Solltest ich Dein Interesse (oder das eines anderen Kollegen) am Salzwasserfischen auf Lachs geweckt haben: Schreib' mir 'ne PN, und ich helfe gerne weiter.

Petri-Heil wünscht


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. November 2003)

Hallo Hei...Monster!
Zu deinem Text möchte ich zwei drei  Dinge hinzufügen, die sich vielleicht etwas widersprechen:
Zunächst bin ich selbst leidenschaftlicher Meeresangler und hier zu Hause würde mich niemand an einen Fluß bringen um Meerforelle oder Lachs zu fischen. Das hat verschiedene Gründe.
Wenn ich allerdings in Kanada bin, geh ich gern an die Flüsse. Das hat mehrere Gründe:
1. Die tatsächliche Kraft, die ein Angler für seine Drills aufzuwenden hat, ist im Fließwasser viel stärker. Vorausgetzt, man fischt auf die Frischaufsteiger und nicht auf Leichen. Die hindernislose Freiheit des Meeres und die durch das treibende Boot weggenommene Drift machen den Drill im Meer leichter. Ich
kenne beides!
2. Die durchschnittliche Größe der Fische im Fluß ist naturgemäß größer, da es sich ausschließlich um Fische in ihrem Höchstgewicht handelt. Im Meer habe ich auch noch viel Halbwüchsige.
3. Der Fisch erreicht seine optimale Fleischqualität kurz nach dem Wechsel ins Süßwasser. Dann nimmt es allerdings wieder ab. Rote
oder dunkelgrau/schwarze Fische sind eigentlich nicht mehr gut.
Leider sind immer wieder Sportangler zu beobachten, die die Fische nur nach Größe killen, nicht nach Qualität.


----------



## Sockeye (28. November 2003)

Die Lachse im Meer sind häufig von Salzwasserparasiten befallen, den "Sea Lice" (Lepeophtheirus salmonis), die sich auf der Haut der Lachse festsetzen.





Hier auf einem Kingsalmon

Diese fallen etwa nach 1-2 Tagen im Fluss ab. Damit sind sie ein untrügliches Zeichen für die frische eines Lachses. Ich angel übrigens nur in den ersten 20meilen des Flusses und somit sind die Sockeyes oder Cohos, die sehr zügig wandern, immer schön silber.


----------



## Heimutt-Monster (28. November 2003)

*Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada*

@Dolfin

Einverstanden! Ich bin ja unbedingt fürs Auswählen und Zurücksetzen. Als ganz großes Plus des Meeresfischens bleibt für mich aber, dass der Lachs  n o c h  f r i s s t , "Kohldampf" hat, also leichter beißt.

@Sockeye

Natürlich hat  j e d e r  Lachs im Salzwasser Lachsläuse. Die tun dem heimkehrenden erwachsenen Fisch aber gar nichts, nur den jungen Smolten bei ihrer ersten Wanderung vom Süß- ins Salzwasser. Bei der biologisch anstrengenden Umstellung von Süß- auf Salzwasser sind, wie Untersuchungen zeigen, schon fünf Läuse des jungen Lachses Tod! Deshalb haben sich ja die Norweger mit den Billionen von Lachsläusen im Umfeld der Zuchtkäfige in den Fjorden ihre Lachsstämme so ruiniert. Der die Flüsse herunterkommende Nachwuchs bleibt dort in den Fjorden auf der Strecke - oft der eines gesamten Jahrgangs und Stammes. Auf diese Weise wurden die genetischen Ketten der Wildlachsstämme in Norwegen unterbrochen: mit dem bekannten Ergebnis, dass es dort in vielen ehemals sehr guten Lachsflüssen keinen Wildlachs mehr gibt, allenfalls "entkommene" Zuchtlachse. (Die sind natürlich nicht wirklich "ausgebrochen" - so viele Unfälle in der Käfighaltung gibt's gar nicht, sondern wurden als minderwertig entsorgt, weil das Überbordwerfen billiger ist als die vorgeschriebene teure Vernichtung an Land.)

Ich fürchte, die Kanadier sind mit ihrer wahnsinnig zunehmenden Züchterei des Atlantischen Lachses (z. B. auf Vancouver Island) kräftig dabei, denselben Fehler zu wiederholen. Das werden wir dann zu spüren bekommen!

Im Übrigen: Macht Spaß, mit solchen Kennern wie Euch zu fachsimpeln...


----------



## Dorschi (28. November 2003)

Habe letztes Jahr auch gelesen, daß vor Alaska schon ein riesen Problem mit ausgebrochenen Atlantiklachsen  besteht. Die Fischer fangen bereits massenhaft Atlantiklachse in ihren Ringwaden.
Ich sage nur Faunenverfälschung!
Haben wir ja schon am Beispiel Australien und Neuseeland gesehen, was das bringt!   
Hoffentlich halten sich die Wildstämme.


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. November 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

danke f.d.Blumen - kanns nur zurückgeben. Wichtig ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch, einmal folgenden Unterschied zu machen:
Es ist ein Riesenunterschied, ob z. B. Lachsmastanlagen  in den Bereichen der Geburtsflüsse sind, oder ob es sich um Lachsaufzuchtstationen ( Hatcheries ) handelt. Letztere liegen, wie man sich z.B. am Kitimat, dem Vedder River u.a. ansehen kann, an natürlich produzierenden Gewässern. Es werden nur die dortigen eigenen Stämme verwandt und auch nur diese Elterntiere abgestreift und wieder entlassen. Eine genetische Verfälschung mit dem originären Bestand findet nicht statt. Mann trifft nur eine Auswahl, welche Fische man gezielt entnimmt und streift: Also die mit den besten Anlagen.
Die jetzt entstehenden Lachsfarmen mit atlantischen Lachsen sind eigentlich ein Umweltverbrechen. Wenn sich atlantische Lachse in den Stammgewässern der paz. Lachse ansiedeln können, gehen die paz. Stämme kaputt.

Ich möchte hier, da das Thema ja eigentlich Angelköder/ Methoden sein sollen, einen kleinen Hinweis zum Spinnfischen geben, der sicher für viele nicht uninteressant ist:

Da in B.C. nur Einzel- Schonhaken auch an Spinnködern erlaubt sind, ist es wichtig, auch nur Spinnköder nutzen, die diesen
Umbau vertragen. Am besten kauft man sich vor Ort die gängigen Muster.
Ich hatte zunächst Probleme mit dem Spinnfischen, da ich schön in
europäischer Manier meine Köder hereinleierte. Die Angelei auf
die meisten Lachse dort findet aber in schnellfließenden Flüssen nahe am Grund statt. Die europäische Art eignet sich eigentlich nur für relativ ruhige Gumpen.
Also sollte man sich angewöhnen, den Spinner eigentlich an gespannter Schnur zu führen wie ein leichtes Grundblei. Der Biß
merkt man schon. Ich hoffe, das es in etwa deutlich wurde, was ich meine. Es kann sonst passieren, insbesondere beim
Cohofischen mit Nachbarn, das man stets die Schnur des Nachbarn fängt, aber keine Fische.
Dazu kommt, das hineinwaten in den Fluß und weites Werfen in der Regeln nichts bringt. Ich habe im Oktober den u.a. Skeena auf
Coho gefischst. Der gesamte Fisch kam im Strömungsschatten eines mit 90 Grad im Wasser liegenden dicken Baumes. Dieses
längliche Dreieck grenzte die harte Strömung schön ab. Der Fisch lief hier in Tiefen von 80 cm bis 1,5m. Am Ende dieses Strömungsschattens wechselte der Fisch auf die andere Flußseite, wo durch eine Biegung wieder die Ableitung der Hauptströmung erfolgte. Hier standen an einem Tag eine große Gruppe von Anglern mit ihrem "Guide" von einer deutschen Lodge. Die Leute standen bis zum Oberschenkel im Wasser und versuchten ständig unsere Flußseite hinter uns anzuwerfen. Die
Fische schwammen zwischen ihren Beinen hindurch. Sportlich aber
leider etwas....... Auch ein Beispiel für Guiding, wie es nicht sein sollte. Sie hätten am Ufer bleiben sollen, sich schön verteilen und mit 10m Würfen einen Fisch nach dem anderen gehakt.........


----------



## Sockeye (28. November 2003)

Hier noch ein Köder für Kings und Cohos zum Schleppen im Meer, und vor Allem fürs Spinnfischen und Backtrawling im trüben Flusswasser.

Die Lachsanglerei ist stark abhängig von der klarheit des Wassers und die bisher vorgestellten Methoden basieren hauptsächlich auf optische Reize.

Bei trüben Wasser, beispielweise nach starken Regenfällen, kann es durchaus sein, dass ihr die Lachseier stundenlang erfolglos badet und das Blinkern mangels Bisse, langweilig wird. Dann solltet ihr mal auf einen Kwikfish mit herring wrap umstellen. Der Geruch sorgt gerade im brackigen Wasser noch für Bisse, wo andere Angler schon aufgeben.

Das Bild zeigt die Meeresversion, für den Kenai muss der Kwikfish auf einen Haken umgerüstet werden.


----------



## Heimutt-Monster (29. November 2003)

*Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada*

Hallo Dolfin,

na klar, gegen reine Hatcheries, die nur heimkehrende Lachse der örtlichen Stämme auswählen und abstreifen, Setzlinge produzieren und sie dann vor Ort aussetzen, habe ich wenig einzuwenden. Da gibt es sehr positive Beispiele, zum Beispiel am Rivers Inlet, wo dank einer gut geführten Hatchery (und finanzieller Beiträge der Lodgen und ihrer Gäste) seit Jahren echte Erfolge und wachsende Bestände zu verzeichnen sind. 

Meine Einwände und Sorgen geltenen jenen Mästereien, die für die Gastronomie und den Handel produzieren, meist nicht selbst abstreifen und ausbrüten, sondern reine Mastbetriebe sind - nach der Methode: Hineinfüttern, was geht! Das vermehrt die Abfallstoffe, schadet der Wasserqualität und ist (als Vorbeugung gegen Fischkrankheiten auf engstem Raum) meist mit Überdosierung von Medikamenten verbunden. Gegen diese Mastbetriebe wächst übrigens der Widerstand kanadischer Umweltgruppen massiv. Nur werfen sie leider meist die sauber arbeitenden Hatcheries zur Mehrung der Bestandszahlen mit den Mastbetrieben in einen Topf. Zuchtanstalt und Zuchtanstalt kann eben ein himmelweiter Unterschied sein.


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. November 2003)

Yes Sir, thats true!  
:m


----------



## mzg (30. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ein dickes Lob für diesen Thread!
Sehr informativ und ohne Gelaber. Hier habe ich viele wertvolle Infos gefunden.

2 Fragen zu den Devons: 

Welche Farben werden bevorzugt eingesetzt?

Da es hauptsächlich darum geht, die Lachse zu reizen: Wäre nicht eine Montage mit einem sehr schweren Blei sinnvoll, bei der nach ca. 1 Meter ein Stopper auf der Hauptschnur sitzt. Mann könnte dann den Devon immer wieder ruckartig auf die Lachse zuschießen lassen, und ihn wieder zum Blei ziehen, ohne ständig mit hüpfendem Blei zu arbeiten und neu einzuwerfen?

Gruß,
Manfred


----------



## Sockeye (30. November 2003)

Hallo  mzg

zu den Devons

Ich hab es erst ein paar mal mit Blinkern oder anderen Kunstködern im Fluss versucht. Eher erfolglos, bzw. schnell wieder auf Lachseier umgestellt, da produktiver.

Höchstens der Kwikfisch mit Heringsfilet. Aber da konnte ich keine bevorzugte Farbe feststellen, da ich diese Methode nur in trüben Wasser verwende und davon ausgehe, dass der Lachs die Farbe eh nicht wahrnimmt. Wichtig war nur die "frische" des Filets, dass spätestens nach 0,5 - 1h gewechselt werden sollte.

Etwas anderes ist es natürlich beim Kingfischen mit der Farbe der "Spin 'n Glow's", die vor den Lachseieren montiert werden. Da hat jeder Guide seine eigene Meinung. Je nach Temperatur und Trübheit des Wassers, Tageszeit, Bewölkung und Tidenstand und speziell worauf der erste Biss kam, werden andere Farben eingesetzt. Das sind die Geheimnisse der Guides, wobei jeder natürlich andere Präferenzen hat. Aber generell hat sich folgende Faustformel für mich durchgesetzt. Je trüber das Wasser, desto geringer der Kontrast der zwei leuchtenden Farben. Je klarer das Wasser desto höher der Kontrast; bis zu schwarz-weiss.

Bezgl. der Vorschlages mit dem eher statischen Grundblei, hat es meiner Meinung nach nur Erfolg, wenn Du die Coho-Rinne genau gefunden Hast. 
Für Kings lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall die Breite des Loches genauso abzuklopfen. Und wer weiss, vielleicht ist es wie beim Butt, womöglich reizt auch die Akustik.


----------



## fishhawk (30. November 2003)

Festblei kann sehr effektiv sein, wenn es richtig liegt.
An den Lachsautobahnen ist es sicher auch die einfachste Art vom Ufer aus Erfolg zu haben.

Da ich Lachsfischen mental einfach  nicht mit Rutenhalter, Klappstuhl und Selbsthakmethode verbinde, bevorzuge ich Fliege, Bouncing, Spinnangel oder Float mit Kunstköder. Das ist m.E. in kleineren Flüssen mit Pools und Tailouts auch die fängigere Methode, zumindest für Steelhead.

Wegen der Haken hatte ich noch nie Probleme, das mache ich zu Hause ja auch so. Ein Officer hat mir mal erklärt, dass der Widerhaken so angedrückt werden muss, dass er beim Rausziehen aus Wolle keine Fäden zieht. Barbless ist aber die bessere Wahl.

Guides gibt es solche und solche. Manchmal bessere Bootsfahrer, manchmal ausgefuchste Angler. 

Auch die einheimischen Kollegen können gute Tips geben, wenn man erst mal gegen die Vorurteile deutschen Anglern gegenüber angekämpft hat.

Wir sind ja nicht alle Fleischmacher und Fischräuber, wenn´s auch oft so scheint.


----------



## Dorschi (30. Januar 2004)

Also Männers am 28. 06. geht es an die Umsetzung Eurer Tips.
10 Tage Alaska!
Warscheinlich 7 Tage Shujak Island NÖ von Kodiak und ansonsten vielleicht noch von Kodiak aus auf eine Lachs bzw. Heili- Charter.
Bin glücklich über weitere Tips zur Location, ev Karten usw.
Zeitrahmen hat leider nicht anders geklappt. Aber vielleicht haben wir ja Glück mit dem Run.
Beste Grüße 
Dorschi


----------



## Sockeye (31. Januar 2004)

Shujak Island? Nie gehöhrt. Wie kommt ihr dahin?

Auf Kodiak würd ich mehr Zeit für Heilbutt verwenden, Lachse werdet ihr nicht so viele vorfinden, aber Rotlachs sollten vom early-run noch welche übrig sein.

Ansonsten ist natürlich Kodiak berühmt für die Kodiak-Braunbären, die grössten der Welt.

Und auf die dortige Dorschart (Lingcod) solltest Du es auch versuchen:








Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich euch viel Spass bei diesem Traumurlaub.:l


----------



## ThomasL (31. Januar 2004)

tolle Fische, aber der englische Name Lingcod (Lengdorsch) ist irreführend, die haben mit der Dorschfamilie nix zu tun, gehören in die Familie der Petersfische wie der Heringskönig.


----------



## Dorschi (31. Januar 2004)

http://alaskaoutdoorjournal.com/Sonar/karlukking.html
Guck mal hier.
Ich hoffe, es klappt vielleicht mit einem?
Die Zeiten dürften ja 40 km nordöstlich nicht viel anders sein!
Beste Grüße


----------



## Dorschi (13. Februar 2004)

Also Hütte ist gebucht!

Eagles nest gehört 6 Tage uns.
Südlich münden in 1 Meile 2 Lachsflüsse!
Was meint Ihr, ist in den Buchten schon mit Halibut zu rechnen, oder soll ich das Pilkzeuch zu hause lassen?
Macht ja eigentlich einen Eindruck, wie in Fjordnorwegen

Nicht daß so eine Klotür mich und mein Kayak versenkt! 

Rein Zeitmäßig ist mit King und Sockeyerun zu rechnen (Kodiak daten), fragt sich nur, ob die gerade Bock auf diese Flüsse haben  
Die allerbesten vorfreudigen 

Hier Grafik     http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?s=&postid=307471#post307471

Grüße vom Dorschi

:z :z :z :z


----------



## Sockeye (13. Februar 2004)

Hallo Dorschi,

laut Alaska Fish&Game gibt es weder Königslachse auf Afognak noch auf Shuyak.

Der einzige Salmon Run, der zu der Zeit herrscht sind die Sockeyes  . Ansonsten nur Dolly's und Rainbows.

Zu den Heilbutts:

Die zentrale Heilbutt  Laichregion liegt südlich von Kodiak. So dass du auf jeden Fall mit Kinderstuben in der Big Bay rechnen kannst (50-100cm), die Du auf jeden Fall mit dem Kajak bezwingen kannst. Hin und wieder werden in der Region auch rchtige Tischplatten gefangen, aber dann hast Du ein Problem.

Ein Studienkloege von Steve hat mal ein Kajaktour von Valdez nach Kenai gemacht. Er hat auch geangelt und einen 200pf Heilbutt erwischt. Dieser hat ihn über 15 Stunden geschleppt bis der Butt müde war und er hat es erst danach geschafft das Kajak an Land zu manövrieren und den Fisch zu landen.

Pilkkram würde ich zu Hause lassen. Naturköder bekommst Du in Port William, Haken und Bleie würde ich mir in Anchorage kaufen.
Falls Du die Autofähre von Homer nach Kodiak nimmst ist der Hardware Store in Homer natürlich die erste Adresse für Vorfächer, Bleie und Butthaken.


----------



## Dorschi (13. Februar 2004)

Danke erstmal Sockeye
Wir sind noch am Überlegen, ob wir eine Charter bei Steve dranhängen, um noch ein paar Lachse abzuschleppen
beste Grüße


----------



## Sockeye (13. Februar 2004)

Also:

King-Charter auf dem Kenai, am Dienstag, den 06.07.04 6:00Uhr,
Guide: "Swiftwater Bill"

Das wäre der Ideale Trip mit der grössten Chance auf Erfolg.

1. Bill war 2003 der erfolgreichste Guide am Kenai. (Er baut gerade an seinem Lieblings-King-Hole (RM26) ein Haus.

2. Sontags ist Guiding Verbot (nur private Angler) und Montags ist komplett Schonzeit für Kings. D.h. am Dienstag ist der Kenai voll mit Kings.

Also falls Ihr nicht gerade den Dienstag-Rückflug nehmt wäre dies ein optimaler Termin. Falls ja solltet ihr versuchen einen Termin am Samstag bei Bill zu bekommen. Da ist der Fluss jedoch voll mit WE-Touristen.

Ein alternativ Charter auf dem Kasilov River ist nicht so prickelnd, da die Kings kleiner sind und seltener vorkommen. Dann schon lieber vor der Lodge auf Sockeyes.

Falls Ihr euch einigt, bitte reserviert eueren Charter spätestens bis Ende März, da Bill sonst für den Juli ausgebucht ist.


----------



## Dorschi (13. Februar 2004)

Sorry sockeye wir fliegen am 30. 06. bereits zurück.
Mann verwaltest Du für alaskas Guides die Terminbücher?:q :q :q 
Wir hatten überlegt, ob wir das 3 Tage- Packet nehmen (Steve´s) mit einem Tag auf Heili und 2 Tage Chinook

Beste Grüße
Dorschi


----------



## Sockeye (13. Februar 2004)

3 Tage Lodge sind der optimale Ausklang für eine solche Traumreise, speziell nach der Woche Wildnis, die ihr hoffentlich überlebt. (Der Kodiak Grizzly ist verdammt groß..:q ).

Termine mach ich keine und auch keinerlei finanzielles Interesse, aber Bill ist hald ein Guide wie man ihn sich vorstellt:






Er lebt hald schon immer am Kenai und kennt den Bach..

Schade, dass ihr nicht 3 Wochen später oben seid, ich bin dann dort und wir werden einen Film über die Lodge und das Lachs- und Heilbuttangeln drehen...


----------



## Dorschi (13. Februar 2004)

Keine Sorge!
Wir haben schon 1 Woche Afognak 2001 überlebt und meine beiden Freunde sind Jäger!
Die Flinten sind also mit im Gepäck und wenn er frech wird, kriegt Meister Petz was übergebrannt.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Sockeye (14. Februar 2004)

Trotzdem seid vorsichtig. In Alaska macht man einen Fehler nur ein einziges Mal.

Und wenn ein Kumpel des Kollegen da, mit seinen 3,50m vor Dir steht, hoffe ich, dass Deine Wumme ausreicht....

In Soldotna, keine 500m vom Ortsrand hat's zwei Angler erwischt. Von dem einen haben sie nur noch die Stiefel gefunden. Mit den Füßen drin.


----------



## Dorschi (15. Februar 2004)

Den Typen kenn ich!
In welchem Flughafen war das, Kodiak oder Anchorage?


----------



## Matt_CDN (19. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*

Ich habe aus diesem thread schon viele wichtige informationen gesaugt, habe aber noch ein paar fragen:

 gbt es eine bevorzugte wassertiefe oder stroemung?

 Der fluss ist so 8-10 m tief. Spielt es eine rolle wo man ist? In der mitte? am rand? Tief? Flach?

 Wenn man lachse auf dem fishfinder hat, hat man dann die richtige stelle?

 Essen die lachse nur am boden oder auch wenn sie hoeher schwimmen?



 Matt


----------



## Sockeye (23. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*

Sorry, Matt

ich habe Dein Posting eben erst gelesen.

1. Sobald die Lachse im Fluss sind fressen sie *nichts* mehr.

2. Es gibt 3 Stati der Lachswanderung

 - die Lachse schwimmen gerade Flussaufwärts, dann sind sie hauptsächlich kurz über Grund anzutreffen. Silver und Sockeye bewegen sich in gerade nicht mehr sichtbarer Tiefe, möglichst nahe am Ufer. Im trüben Gletscherwasser bei ca. 1m Tiefe, im klaren Wasser eher tiefer. Kings gerne im Hauptstrom, aber auch knapp über Grund.

- die Lachse warten vor Stromschnellen, Wasserfällen und anderen anstrengenden Passagen in Ruhigwasserzonen. Dort stehen sie gerne an den strömungsberuhigsten Stellen.

- die Lachse haben ihr Laichgebiet erreicht. Dort kommen sie an die Wasseroberfläche (sie buckeln). Dort sind sie viel agressiver, aber meist sind das Stellen, an denen angeln verboten ist.


----------



## Matt_CDN (24. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, Matt
> 
> ich habe Dein Posting eben erst gelesen.
> 
> ...


 
Was? Fressen nichts mehr? Aber wie soll man sie dann fangen? 

Ich bin so ca. 15 km von der muendung des fraser ins meer entfernt ... fressen sie da noch oder auch nicht mehr?

Wie faengt man sie am besten wenn si nix mehr fressen?

matt


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*

Hallo Matt,
wo dort treibst du dich genau rum? Ich bin häufiger in der Area Chilliwack-Vedder-
Harisson. Wo liegen deine Probleme? Du hast doch den lachsreichsten Fluß der Welt dann genau vor der Nase!


----------



## Matt_CDN (25. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Matt,
> wo dort treibst du dich genau rum? Ich bin häufiger in der Area Chilliwack-Vedder-
> Harisson. Wo liegen deine Probleme? Du hast doch den lachsreichsten Fluß der Welt dann genau vor der Nase!


 
Ja, jetz reibs nur noch rein :c   hahahahaha

Ich bin praktisch genau da! Wohne ca. 30 km westlich von vancouver. Es sind von mir nur ca 10 minuten bis zum fraser/pitt river.  
In Harrison lake bin ich nur zum spass, viele fische gibts da glaub ich nicht, ausser lachsen.

Melde dich halt mal wenn du da in der gegend bist. Ich stelle das boot, du das wissen um die schmackhaften lachse aus dem fluss zu ziehen ! 

Die probleme sind dass ich *gar nichts* uebers angeln weis. Nicht wo, wann und wie man angelt und welche sachen man braucht. So habe ich halt immer den falschen koeder an der falschen stelle und die fische denken gar nicht dran zu beissen.

Matt


----------



## Matt_CDN (25. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem seid vorsichtig. In Alaska macht man einen Fehler nur ein einziges Mal.
> 
> Und wenn ein Kumpel des Kollegen da, mit seinen 3,50m vor Dir steht, hoffe ich, dass Deine Wumme ausreicht....
> 
> In Soldotna, keine 500m vom Ortsrand hat's zwei Angler erwischt. Von dem einen haben sie nur noch die Stiefel gefunden. Mit den Füßen drin.


Kann ich nur zustimmen! Gegen ein schwarz baeren wuerde ich noch das gewehr ziehen. Beim grizzly sollte das aber sehr GENAU ueberlegt sein.  Die theorien gehen auseinander aber gemeinhin wird ein .375 H&H Magnum oder .416 Rigby / .416 Rem. Mag als das minimum fuer ein grizzly gesehen. Und das setzt einen *wohlplatzierten* schuss voraus.  Alles andere ist selbstmord.

Matt


----------



## Sockeye (25. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*



> Was? Fressen nichts mehr? Aber wie soll man sie dann fangen?
> 
> Ich bin so ca. 15 km von der muendung des fraser ins meer entfernt ... fressen sie da noch oder auch nicht mehr?
> 
> Wie faengt man sie am besten wenn si nix mehr fressen?



Nein, wirklich fressen tun sie nicht mehr. Manche haben noch einen Fressreflex im Mündungsgebiet, aber damit kann man sie nur selten fangen. Beim King (Chinook) hat man noch Chancen ihn im Mündungsgebiet über den Fressreflex zu fangen.

Ansonsten fängt man den Silver und King aufgrund von Agressivität und Revierverhalten.

- mit Lachseiern (Wird als fremder Laich angesehen und muss vernichtet werden) für Silver und King
- mit Spin-N-Glow (nervt, dringt in Revier ein) für King
- Rotlachse...(Sockeyes ist ein wenig komplizierter)


----------



## Karstein (25. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*

@ Matt, Dolfin & Sockeye: Neben den herkömmlichen Lachseiern ist die im Raum Vancouver verbreiteste Methode das Posenanglen mit ca. 15 cm Schaumstoffposen, langem Vorfach und Stripes von einer (ölgetränkten?) orangefarbenen, pink- oder lila-farbenen Art Watte am Einzelhaken. Haben die einheimischen Mitangler mit Perfektion betrieben und sowohl Cohos als auch Chinooks an den Haken bekommen.

Aber auch Egg-Flies in orange und pink - mit mehreren Kügelchen am Haken - sind ein top Köder. Einfach an der Fliegenrute oder Spinnrute mit Seitenblei anbieten, klappt wunderbar! 

Mehr davon dann in meinem Vancouver Island-Bericht, der in Richtung Weihnachten fertig werden dürfte.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*

Hallo Matt,
ich bin im nächsten Oktober wieder in der Gegend. Können das ja mal auf unseren Kalender nehmen. Ein paar Tips noch vorweg:
Selbst zur Zeit werden noch Kings, Cohos und viele Chums dort gefangen. Es geht zwar kaum noch jemand fischen und soweit ich weiß, habt ihr viel Regen, aber die Fische beißen noch. Die Spitzenfänge, die ich bezeugen kann, sind einmal 125 Lachse bei einem Angler an einem Tag und 35 Störe an einem Tag auf einem Boot!
Du kannst im Februar bis April Steelheads fangen, ab Juni kommt der King, dann Mitte
Juli kommen jährlich Millionen Rotlachse. Etwas später kommen in den ungeraden Jahren, also z.B. im nächsten Jahr, die Buckellachse (Pinks) worauf Mitte September
die Hundslachse /Chums) und etwas später die Silberlachse (Cohos) folgen. Der gesamte Lachsaufstieg liegt dort bei über 60 Millionen Fischen. Wenn du dir die Karte anschaust, kannst die die vielen berühmten Flüsse sehen, die sich in Süd B.C. in den
Fraser entwässern. Alle diese Flüsse haben eigene Lachsstämme mit eigenen Aufstiegen. Das bedeutet, das dieser Fluß, nicht wie all die anderen kurzen Flüsse
Nord B.C.s, eigentlich die längste Lachssaison hat, die mir irgendwo bekannt ist. Und das beste ist: All diese Fische müssen an dir vorbei!
Es gibt auch tolle Seen. z.B. der Chilliwack Lake hat Saiblinge von enormer Größe. Wir
haben dort schon Dollys der 10 kg Klasse gefangen. Diesen See muß man aber mit einem Flußboot mit Vorsicht genießen.
Aber nun konkret zu dir: Ich würde mit meinem Boot am Island 22 slippen und mich dort in der Gegend umsehen. Bereits genau gegenüber findest du eine lange Gravel Bar wo du schön im Juli/August mit Spin-O-Glow fischen kannst.
Wenn dannder Rotlachs da ist, brauchst du eine Bottombouncing Kombi, suchst dir eine
Gravelbar (unübersehbar in dieser Zeit, da viel gefischt wird) und fischst etwa in 1,3 bis
2,5m Tiefe die Bar ab. Dabei werden aber auch immer wieder Kings gehakt.
Im Spätsommer und Herbst sind auch der Harisson River und der Vedder wieder richtig
gut. Ich schick dir mal ne PN. Da hab ich jemanden, der dir vielleicht etwas weiterhelfen kann. Hast du schon viel für Equipment ausgegeben oder brauchst du da auch noch Beratung?


----------



## gismowolf (25. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*

Hallo Dolfin und Sockeye!
Ich habe auch eine Frage bezüglich der Lachsköder an Euch Spezialisten!
In einem Fischereigerätekasten in unserem Keller habe ich dieses Tackle,das gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit  dem von Euch hier gezeigten aufweist,gefunden.Ich nehme an,daß es mein Sohn nach seiner letzten Alaskareise 2001 hier deponiert hat.Meine Frage :  kann man die eingelegten salmon eggs beliebig lang aufbewahren,oder oder ist es nicht ratsam,weil sie  a) Geschmack und Aroma verlieren oder b)ist eine Aufbewahrung sinnlos,weil man damit das Volumen des Fluggepäcks dezimiert und man das Zeug bei einer eventuellen Alaskareise "drüben"ja billig frisch kaufen kann.
Welche Fliegen sind fängiger?Die gefärbten Haarfliegen links oder die selbstgebundenen
auf der rechten Seite des Fotos?
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Matt_CDN (25. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Matt,
> ich bin im nächsten Oktober wieder in der Gegend. Können das ja mal auf unseren Kalender nehmen. Ein paar Tips noch vorweg:
> Selbst zur Zeit werden noch Kings, Cohos und viele Chums dort gefangen. Es geht zwar kaum noch jemand fischen und soweit ich weiß, habt ihr viel Regen, aber die Fische beißen noch. Die Spitzenfänge, die ich bezeugen kann, sind einmal 125 Lachse bei einem Angler an einem Tag und 35 Störe an einem Tag auf einem Boot!
> Du kannst im Februar bis April Steelheads fangen, ab Juni kommt der King, dann Mitte
> ...


@Karsten, Sockeye. 
Besten dank fuer die tips, so langsam faengt die ganze sache an etws sinn zu machen. Ich muss mich noch mehr einlesen, denn die ganzem begriffe die ihr verwendet sagen mir leider nix 

@Dolfin
Klare sache. Wenn du vorbeikommst sollten wir mal schauen ob man da nicht was machen kann. Ich wusste gar nicht dass chiliwack lake fuer boote offen ist ... kann sein dass es da ein 9.9 PS limit gibt. Auf der karte sieht er tief genug aus. Wo sind die gefahren die man mit dem boot beachten muss?

Wenn du sagst in 1.3-2.5m tiefe zu fischen, meisnt du das wasser soll so tief sein oder der koeder in der tiefe haengen?

Mein equipment ist sehr bescheiden. Da ich nie was fange wollte ich nicht noch mehr geld rausschmeissen. Jedes jahr aergerts :r mich wieder $25 fuer ein angelschein verbraten zu haben 

An ausruestung habe ich eine teleskopangel die ich mal an einem garagesale fuer $10 gekauft habe .. sicher kein luxusgeraet aber da eh nix beisst denke ich es ist grad egal.... Dann habe ich ueber die jahre alle moeglichen haken und kuenstliche wuermer und kleine schnuere mit silbrigen plaettchen. Dieses jahr habe ich extra lachslockstoff gekauft, hat aber auch nix gebracht #q 
ich habe auch orange wolle gekauft und eingelegte gelbe lachseier, was die viecher auch nicht interessiert hat .... Haken habe ich glaub ich 5-0 oder 0-5 und 4-0 oder so ... habe extra den wiederhaken wegdruecken muessen...

Die seeadler und robben haben viel gefangen und sich den bauch vollgeschlagen 

Matt


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*

Oh Baby,
25 Can$ für die Lizenz?? Ich zahle über 80 wenn ich für 10 Tage komme und habe dafür, entgegen den Einheimischen, noch viele Begrenzungen zu beachten..
Weißt du eigentlich, wie deine Wehwehchen auf die Jungs hier in D wirken?
..." diesen Problem hätt ich auch gern mal....!" Ist aber schon o.k.

Du solltest dich schon etwas in die Richtung orientieren, die ich dir vorgeschlagen habe. Für den Fluß brauchst du eine Bottombouncing Combo.
Die kostet schon mal ein paar Bucks. Laß dich mal dazu beraten. Ans Ende der 20 lbs Schnur kommt ein 3Wegwirbel. Geradeaus ein 2 bis 3m langes Vorfach mit einem Haken Größe 1 0der 1/0. Laß dir beim Angelgerätehändler
den Woolknot zeigen. Damit befestigst du etwas grüne oder rote oder pinkfarbene Wolle am Haken und schneidest diese schön kurz ab. Sie sollte am Hakenbogen enden. Vor den Haken kommen noch ein oder zwei Auftriebskügelchen und an die untere Wirbelöse ein Blei der Größe 30 oder 40g.
Damit wirfst du an deinem Platz schräg stromauf, staffst die Schnur und kannst dann fühlen, wie dein Blei so langsam, über die Steine der Gravelbar
tuckert. Wenn zieht oder nicht mehr tuckert, schlag an, dann ist ein Fisch drauf.

Auf dem Chilliwacklake gibts einen abgeschlossenen Slip. Im Sommer ist der aber offen und dann darfst du auch auf den See. Beschränkungen für die
Motoren gibts nicht. Aber du mußt bis ans andere Ende des Sees. Der See ist zumeist am Morgen ruhig und ein Flußboot rennt dann auch gut. Ab Mittag kommt meist Wind und dann bocken diese Flußboote wie die wilden Esel und die Fahrt ist kein Vergnügen mehr.
Für diesen See benötigst du aber ganz spezielles Gerät, sonst brauchst du es nicht zu versuchen. Wir wurden erst richtig erfolgreich, als wir ultrafeines Gerät aus Deutschland mitbrachten. Man kann aber auch Fliegen schleppen z.B.

So, jetzt mach ich erst mal Schulz - will Fußball schauen. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Sockeye (25. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*

@Gismowolf

mit den Lachseiern ist das so ne Sache. Die meisten legen sie sich selber ein und verwenden sie artenspezifisch. Silver Eier für den Coho und Kingeier für den Chinook.

Man bekommt aber in Alaska jedenfalls eingelegte Eier überall in den Tackleshops, recht günstig.

Was mich an deinen gezeigten Exemplaren stört, ist dass sie eher einzeln und lose sind. Für Kings verwende ich kinderfaustgroße Klumpen, für Cohos golfballgröße, die natürlich auch zusammenhalten sollen. Dies ist durch die ganz eingelegten Eierstränge gegeben. (bei den gekauften und selbstgecureten).

Ich wür das Zeugs wegschmeißen und mir dort für den Anfang welche kaufen und später welche mit "ProCure" einlegen.

Die spin-N-glows würde ich auf jedenfall mitnehmen wenns auf Kings gehen sollen. Gibst dort auch, aber nicht geschenkt.

Die Fliegen rechts sagen mir nichts, aber die linken sind "Russian River Flies". Das ist die Standardfliege, die einem Touri da oben für den Rotlachs verkauft werden. Die kannst Du getrost zu Hause lassen. Mit einem roten Wollfaden und einem 4/0er Haken baust Du Dir viel effektivere...


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*

Ja, Gismowolf,
Sockeye hat dir schon das wichtigste gesagt. Diese Lachseier taugen nicht zum Lachsangeln. Man kann sie benutzen um z.B. Dolly Varden Saiblinge oder Cutties auf den Laichplätzen zu fangen. Für Lachs benötigst du komplette Rogenstränge, die in Borax eigelegt werden (Pro Cure). Das macht sie relativ fest und sie halten gut am Haken.
Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, das eine Wiedereinfuhr Probleme machen könnte. Kannst sie aber auch an Forellenpuffangler verschenken, wenn die noch mit etwas anderem umgehen können als Glitzerteig!


----------



## Matt_CDN (25. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*

@Alle 
Es ist ja erschreckend wie kompliziert das ist ... man braucht also andere eier fuer verschiedene lachsarten ...


Wenn euch die Fragen nicht schon zu viel werden ... kann jemand empfehlen was ich fuer eine angel brauche? Meine freunde machen sich ueber meine lustig und mir draengt sich auch der verdacht auf dass sie nicht gut genug ist ...

Werde vielleicht mal ein bild posten, wenn ihr versprecht nicht zuviel zu lachen 

Matt


----------



## gismowolf (26. November 2004)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*

@Sockeye und Dolfin!
Danke für Eure Auskünfte!Werde im Schrank etwas Platz machen!So ähnlich hab ich mir das ja gedacht!#h
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## LuckyS (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*

Hallo zusammen,

kann mal jemand bitte ein paar Bilder von fertigen Lachsmontagen posten?
Ich kann mir unter den Beschriebenen Montagen nocht nicht wirklich etwas vorstellen.

Gruß
LuckyS


----------



## LuckyS (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lachsköder Alaska und Kanada     Worauf beissen sie?*

hat niemand nur ein kleines Bild parat?


----------

